# Signs of successful Paph pollination



## Ernesto (Jun 20, 2020)

What are signs to look out for successful pollination? I’ve read of flowers falling off and leaving behind the ovary; I’ve also heard of checking to see if the pollinia is “stuck” indicating that the pollen tubes have grown into the pod parent. Are these things true, and if so what is the time frame like for these signs to show themselves? Does it vary by section?


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2020)

Watch for the flowers to fade away but still stick for a few weeks instead of immediately dropping off. You may see the ovary swell but it is not always obvious, my tigrinum pods for example never put on significant girth while haynaldianum blew up like a balloon.


----------



## Stefan Neher (Jun 20, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> What are signs to look out for successful pollination? I’ve read of flowers falling off and leaving behind the ovary; I’ve also heard of checking to see if the pollinia is “stuck” indicating that the pollen tubes have grown into the pod parent. Are these things true, and if so what is the time frame like for these signs to show themselves? Does it vary by section?



Definitely a fading flower that does not detach. Again, as the other user said, each species varies, but so far my two attempts have both been a success, and they behaved almost the same way (Paph. delenatii and Paph. liemianum), with the flower itself not doing much except lose some vibrancy, and one day, after 2-2.5 weeks, I wake to find it has detached from the ovary, but the ovary is now JUST a smidge fatter and longer. I was told that most will not attain appreciable growth, but you’ll know it’s working because it should stay green and remain attached until it is ready for harvest.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

